# Sam and Jordan trake it apart



## ambush80 (Mar 14, 2017)

I think Sam left Jordan in a heap.  I have a sense that Jordan was challenged in a way that he had never been before.  When Jordan spoke, he sounded like a man who was certain of his beliefs because he has spent so much time and effort forming them, but I think Sam has left him with  many doubts.  

It was telling at the end when Jordan said "I'm tired".  I feel a little bad for Jordan but he's a a smart guy, he'll be better for their conversation even though as he said "it was painful".  

The type of clear thinking and the ability to formulate and express ideas like these two possess is something I strive for.  I hope you enjoy it as much as I did.


----------

